# Best length 1/4" crown staple for frames?



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I may need to get a new stapler. Mine is 20 years old and complaining. It only takes 1" long staples so I'm wondering if I should look for one that takes longer staples. I've never felt a need for longer staples in frames but figured if longer is better I'll step up. I don't use this for boxes. Just frames. 
Thanks


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I use 1 1/4" but I don't think they need to be that long.

I have also started using only Senco brand staples. They do not pull out of the wood and the galvanizing is better. Hitachi brand from Lowe's easily pulls out. I guess the Senco's are glue coated.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I use 1" staples and glue.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

I use 1-1/4" and glue. I use the DeWalt brand staples and they hold good. I bought a Porter Cable crown stapler and it will take up to 1-1/2" staples.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Harbor freight has an awesome nail/staple gun. $22 shoots 2in brads and 1 1/2 staples


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

2 staples 1 1/4" narrow crown staples for the top bar and glue thoroughly of course; that length of staple gives about 3/4" hold in the end grain of sidebar.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

The 1.25" ones I use are almost impossible to pull out. Have used Porter-Cable and Dewalt from Home Depot. They don't sell P-C here anymore.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

ethanhogan said:


> Harbor freight has an awesome nail/staple gun. $22 shoots 2in brads and 1 1/2 staples


I do not mean to hijack this thread but I have a question about the Harbor Freight gun. From your comments you really like the gun. How long have you had it and how much have you used it? I know it is only $22 but I hate to waste money on a tool that is crap. Most comparable guns are about 4 times that amount so something has to be different about it and that difference is usually quality.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I have this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008...C_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=air+stapler&psc=1

$26 shipped, has not jammed or misfired and I have run thousands of staples through it


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott Gough said:


> I do not mean to hijack this thread but I have a question about the Harbor Freight gun. From your comments you really like the gun. How long have you had it and how much have you used it? I know it is only $22 but I hate to waste money on a tool that is crap. Most comparable guns are about 4 times that amount so something has to be different about it and that difference is usually quality.


I just got a new one after mine gave out on me.I guess 15 years was worth it.This new one is much better quality than the older one was also.You will be happy with it.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I *LOVE* my Hitachi. It shoots 2" staples in the frames and does not complain. If the wood blows out, it was not meant to be a frame. The ones that hold do so for a *LONG* time. I glue them with Titebond III in a frame jig and bang out 10 of them in under 2 minutes.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

What matters is 1) the length of staple you can shoot. 1.25" is what I use. 
Second 2) is what brand staples. I shopped around and found that Senco are the ones to use because they have cement coatings. 
Have built many many homes and pulled a few nails. Cement coated are harder to pull than bright nails period. Senco has the best product as far as staples go. That is all.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

If you read the thread under one of these forums about stapler/ nail guns the harbor freight is mentioned a ton. Like myself many have had them for years and ran thousands of staples through them no problem! Well worth the $22 imho


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

ethanhogan said:


> If you read the thread under one of these forums about stapler/ nail guns the harbor freight is mentioned a ton. Like myself many have had them for years and ran thousands of staples through them no problem! Well worth the $22 imho


Here is the thread that you could be referring to...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?322175-Staple-Gun-for-Frames

The thread also has a lot of suggestions on what size staples to use.

I remember reading it back in March. I have not read back through all of it but it seems like people either love the HF gun or would not waste their money on them again. I think that is why I did not purchase one. I remember looking at them in the store and passing at the time. I may have to reconsider given that it is so much less cost than other guns.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Tons of suggestions on that thread haha... I had a hard time deciding but I myself am a cheapo. I buy budget boxes from man lake, used equipment, and run a lot of scrap wood top bars to save money haha.. So for me the $22 sounded good. I also live 3 miles from HF and have a lot of there stuff and have been pleased with it all so far. Just personal preference. But I agree sometimes cheap is not always best, but if it's all you got we just make it work.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like 1" for frames. 1 1/2" minimum for boxes, though longer would be nicer...


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a 15yr old Porter Cable stapler, and nail gun, they were cheap, they are strong, and will probably last anothier 20yrs of my crazy constant abuse.
No reason to get spendy on expensive equipment.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

To simplify I use 1 1/4 in for everything.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

1.25" for frames and use TB3 as well as Dewalt staples that have an epoxy treatment (friction bond). Had to order them on Amazon but its as done a job as any.


----------

